# DO i look more NT in this pic?



## Amnesia (Jan 1, 2023)

vs the one ITT









Ok guys, rate me from last night


Be brutally honest, I know I am getting more surgeries this year I already know what I think my weak points are but plz tell




looksmax.org






@Leo69 
@Preston 
@Prettyboy 
@Blackgymmax


----------



## Preston (Jan 1, 2023)

Yes. You look more relaxed and the hair doesn't look off. The nose falio is also less pronounced here


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jan 1, 2023)

yea you looked like a wax figure in the other one


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 1, 2023)

Ye, is it morphed or smirking?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 1, 2023)

Blackgymmax said:


> Ye, is it morphed or smirking?


no, just the auto adjust in Iphone photo gallery


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 1, 2023)

you need to ptosismaxx, smoke kush or reduce your PFH somehow to reduce your open aspie stare


----------



## Deleted member 21340 (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## SaintOverBuddyBoyo (Jan 1, 2023)

Take the smilepill, you look soulless


----------



## Leo69 (Jan 1, 2023)

This looks better than the previous one, but something is still off. It looks like you are a robot or figure doing some pose. Artificial, and the way you are holding your drink looks staged. Looks more relaxed in terms of facial expression, but needs some work. The photos below look more NT and something you should try to aim for in terms of coming across organic and NT. This will take work of course, but with practice and time. You can get it. These are photos without the smile pill from @Niklaus Mikaelson so try these first, then can work with the smile pill if you want.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 1, 2023)

ye looks good



SaintOverBuddyBoyo said:


> Take the smilepill, you look soulless


keep coping. looks like a ONS slayer instead of a betacuck that you would be friends with.


----------



## Octillionaire (Jan 1, 2023)

You look really good at least from a PSL point of view but what’s with the dark lighting?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Jan 1, 2023)

Respond to @ReadBooksEveryday shopping allegations bruv


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Jan 1, 2023)

_*You look great honestly. But more than you..*_
_*I am mirin' the architecture . Whoever designed this house decided to add some slight curves on the wall and stuff.. 




*_

*






*


----------



## _MVP_ (Jan 1, 2023)

The sucked in cheeks look terrible


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 1, 2023)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> _*You look great honestly. But more than you..*_
> _*I am mirin' the architecture . Whoever designed this house decided to add some slight curves on the wall and stuff..
> 
> View attachment 2023162
> ...


damn it gonna collapse


----------



## SaintOverBuddyBoyo (Jan 1, 2023)

LooksOverAll said:


> ye looks good
> 
> 
> keep coping. looks like a ONS slayer instead of a betacuck that you would be friends with.


Stop meatriding


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jan 1, 2023)

Literally looks like anime villain


----------



## cytoplasm (Jan 1, 2023)

Imo curtains don't suit you. This haircut is ideal


----------



## Xangsane (Jan 1, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 2023154
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BRB getting a rope


----------



## Shieda_Kayn (Jan 1, 2023)

You look good bro ignore all this coping fuckfaced faggots. 
When eye area is shit they laught at muh shitty eye area    

When eye area is mogger they cope with muh tensed muh aspie 
Shut the fuck up 



















wowza le eye area at complete rest 12 psl!!!







@StrangerDanger


----------



## Deleted member 21340 (Jan 1, 2023)

cytoplasm said:


> Imo curtains don't suit you. This haircut is ideal
> View attachment 2023165


i think he got a forehead reduction of some sort and wants to flex the new hairline


----------



## tallnegga (Jan 1, 2023)

If that’s you why do you spend so much time on this site instead of drowning in pussy?


----------



## thereallegend (Jan 1, 2023)

Yes it's more NT because your smirk is more pronounced and your drink is gestured fowards in a friendly way, which would make any woman feel more comfortable


----------



## thereallegend (Jan 1, 2023)

tallnegga said:


> If that’s you why do you spend so much time on this site instead of drowning in pussy?


He bodied 75 girls in 22'


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 1, 2023)

hamburger said:


> i think he got a forehead reduction of some sort and wants to flex the new hairline



i think my older pics just were taken with older shitty phone cams that made my forehead look bigger


----------



## Reiraku (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Amnesia (Jan 1, 2023)

thereallegend said:


> He bodied 75 girls in 22'



and fucked a girl after 5 minutes of meeting her last night in the back of my car on new yrs


----------



## tallnegga (Jan 1, 2023)

thereallegend said:


> He bodied 75 girls in 22'


So why come back here lol? No friends or some shit?


----------



## luljankybo (Jan 1, 2023)

nigga look like Freddy fazbear


----------



## looksmaxxed (Jan 1, 2023)

your eye area is suited to an opry cut. don't play around with dangling lunatic fringes and other try hard styles.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 1, 2023)

tallnegga said:


> So why come back here lol? No friends or some shit?


for fucking plastic surgery advice, i want to look better


----------



## thereallegend (Jan 1, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> and fucked a girl after 5 minutes of meeting her last night in the back of my car on new yrs


You think incels overestimate how much of dating is online? The majority of my slays are from IRL despite trying way too hard online.

Same with you right?


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jan 1, 2023)

cytoplasm said:


> Imo curtains don't suit you. This haircut is ideal
> View attachment 2023165


Yes, this but shorter 
Curtains are for teens


----------



## tallnegga (Jan 1, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> for fucking plastic surgery advice, i want to look better


Wouldn’t finding a good plastic surgeon and having him as your guide be better than talking to a bunch of basement dwellers ?


----------



## thereallegend (Jan 1, 2023)

tallnegga said:


> Wouldn’t finding a good plastic surgeon and having him as your guide be better than talking to a bunch of basement dwellers ?


can you not take the mog my wigga?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 1, 2023)

tallnegga said:


> Wouldn’t finding a good plastic surgeon and having him as your guide be better than talking to a bunch of basement dwellers ?


lol plastic surgeons are blue pilled af dude, have u ever had a consultation with one?


----------



## HarrierDuBois (Jan 1, 2023)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> _*You look great honestly. But more than you..*_
> _*I am mirin' the architecture . Whoever designed this house decided to add some slight curves on the wall and stuff..
> 
> View attachment 2023162
> ...


When @ReadBooksEveryday eviscerates another mf:


----------



## tallnegga (Jan 1, 2023)

thereallegend said:


> can you not take the mog my wigga?


No I can’t. I’m literally loading my ak 47 right now shaking


----------



## thereallegend (Jan 1, 2023)

tallnegga said:


> No I can’t. I’m literally loading my ak 47 right now shaking


aren't you the roman reigns lookalike wigga


----------



## dough (Jan 1, 2023)

you look way less aspie in this one.

how do you get your skin that smooth at 34?

inb4 "I get it by taking pharma grade supplements bro"


----------



## tallnegga (Jan 1, 2023)

thereallegend said:


> aren't you the roman reigns lookalike wigga


No. I’m the 6 foot 4 white gypsy who can bench 315 for reps


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 1, 2023)

dough said:


> you look way less aspie in this one.
> 
> how do you get your skin that smooth at 34?
> 
> inb4 "I get it by taking pharma grade supplements bro"


gluten free diet and pharma grade supps


----------



## thereallegend (Jan 1, 2023)

dough said:


> you look way less aspie in this one.
> 
> how do you get your skin that smooth at 34?
> 
> inb4 "I get it by taking pharma grade supplements bro"


no gluten


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jan 1, 2023)

what happened to your hairline from





to


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 1, 2023)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> what happened to your hairline from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


different camera and in one I am tilting my head down a lot making the center point of the photo my forehead so it appears bigger

look at this old pic, my hairline looks about the same length on the left, yet look how much bigger on the right when the camera, again is centered and closer to my forehead


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 1, 2023)

Low-key looks like Gandy eye area TBH.


----------



## dough (Jan 1, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> gluten free diet and pharma grade supps


link which supps?


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 1, 2023)

This is your best pic imo. Solid chad I'd say like 6+ psl unfrauded


----------



## Big Dick Energy (Jan 1, 2023)

Dick sucking lips (DSLs)


----------



## decadouche57 (Jan 1, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> and fucked a girl after 5 minutes of meeting her last night in the back of my car on new yrs


How and how hot was she?


----------



## decadouche57 (Jan 1, 2023)

thereallegend said:


> You think incels overestimate how much of dating is online? The majority of my slays are from IRL despite trying way too hard online.
> 
> Same with you right?


Most dating is online and this is coming from someone that used to cold approach a lot and got laid from it


----------



## decadouche57 (Jan 1, 2023)

What are the colored contacts?


----------



## anactualdude (Jan 1, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 2023154
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stop masturbating to yourself


----------



## thereallegend (Jan 1, 2023)

decadouche57 said:


> Most dating is online and this is coming from someone that used to cold approach a lot and got laid from it


OP said the majority of his slays came from his job as a bartender in 22'


----------



## decadouche57 (Jan 1, 2023)

thereallegend said:


> OP said the majority of his slays came from his job as a bartender in 22'


Have you seen the quality of girls he slays? No offense but I have not seen a single girl above a MTB. Also there’s no proof of any of those lays sounds made up. Girls don’t just approach you at bars and clubs even if your Chad


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 1, 2023)

decadouche57 said:


> Have you seen the quality of girls he slays? No offense but I have not seen a single girl above a MTB. Also there’s no proof of any of those lays sounds made up. Girls don’t just approach you at bars and clubs even if your Chad


I bring them drinks and stuff. When I say approach it just means when I serve them they make a comment to me that I’m hot or something


----------



## decadouche57 (Jan 1, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> I bring them drinks and stuff. When I say approach it just means when I serve them they make a comment to me that I’m hot or something


How do you bang them if you can’t leave till closing time, by getting their number? What is the quality etc


----------



## Makeyousit (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Amnesia (Jan 1, 2023)

decadouche57 said:


> How do you bang them if you can’t leave till closing time, by getting their number? What is the quality etc


Getting their number and telling them to come over to my apt after. Or I give them a ride back to my place since I’m working I’m not drunk where I can’t drive


----------



## mexicanpsl (Jan 1, 2023)

You look amazing bro. Looksmax inspiration.


----------



## decadouche57 (Jan 1, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> Getting their number and telling them to come over to my apt after. Or I give them a ride back to my place since I’m working I’m not drunk where I can’t drive


Do you work there every night?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 1, 2023)

decadouche57 said:


> Do you work there every night?


Weekends and usually one day of the week


----------



## decadouche57 (Jan 1, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> Weekends and usually one day of the week


Are they ethnic? Stacy or Becky?


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Jan 1, 2023)

You look damn near 8PSL, but not NT. NT will never be you, my boy


----------



## edodalic29 (Jan 1, 2023)

Dye your eyebrows pitch black


----------



## Meteor21 (Jan 2, 2023)

Dis nigga wearing extensions


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 2, 2023)

Looks mad,probably is photoshopped but stilll for OLD would easily be one of your best pics.


----------



## thereallegend (Jan 2, 2023)

decadouche57 said:


> Are they ethnic? Stacy or Becky?


He slays HTBs pretty consistently


----------



## decadouche57 (Jan 2, 2023)

thereallegend said:


> He slays HTBs pretty consistently


Are you one of them?


----------



## thereallegend (Jan 2, 2023)

decadouche57 said:


> Are you one of them?


The girls he posts are like MTB-HTB range


----------



## decadouche57 (Jan 2, 2023)

thereallegend said:


> The girls he posts are like MTB-HTB range


Yeah that’s good tbh most lays will be below you in looks or around the same


----------



## Deleted member 23941 (Jan 2, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> different camera and in one I am tilting my head down a lot making the center point of the photo my forehead so it appears bigger
> 
> look at this old pic, my hairline looks about the same length on the left, yet look how much bigger on the right when the camera, again is centered and closer to my forehead
> 
> View attachment 2023176


What surgeries did you get?


----------



## mrriceguy (Jan 2, 2023)

You are the reason I want to get surgeries, very inspiring journey


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 2, 2023)

Man Against Time said:


> What surgeries did you get?



read the op









RATE ME- BEFORE/AFTER: Tan, Chin Filler, Neck Training, Hairstyle, Clean Shaven, Lower BF%


I am 33 on the left pic I am 30 on the right pic Tan for color vs my natural pale white color Chin filler for chin width Hairstyle to hide my naturally high forehead Clean shaven to show off hollow cheeks Dedicated isolation neck training 3-4 times a week Leaner by 10 pounds between the two...




looksmax.org







decadouche57 said:


> What are the colored contacts?











Siesta Black Romance India


Color : Brown | Lens Diameter : 14.0 mm | Graphic Diameter : 13.4 mm | Base Curve : 8.5 mm | Packaging : 1 Pair ( 2 lenses ) in the box package | Material : PC hydrogel | Moisture Agent: PC Moisture | Water content : 38% | Manufacture Technology : Cast molding method | Replacement : 6 Months




colorcl.com






And i pulled the girl from last night because a group of girls came up to me started talking at closing time, one girl pulled out her phone and asked if a selfie she snapped that night was a good pic, I said yeah u look cute and she leaned in to kiss me. Told her I wanna take her back to my place and she said she cant leave her group of friends but asked if I had a car, got in with her expecting to just make out for a bit cause she "had to go back to her friends" but then she said are we going to fuck? Was not expecting that, but then did . She said she had just broke up wiht her bf of 8 years a month earlier and I was the second guy ever she has fucked


7/10 latina


----------



## Artbreeder Is Law (Jan 2, 2023)

If you ask the question, you know deep inside that there is a problem tbh.


----------



## jojoyou (Jan 2, 2023)

Preston said:


> The nose falio


Over for you @Amnesia


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Jan 2, 2023)

HarrierDuBois said:


> When @ReadBooksEveryday eviscerates another mf:



Solo’d tbh


----------



## tomsmith (Jan 2, 2023)

Both autistic


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 2, 2023)

Your skin looks different.


----------



## CristianT (Jan 2, 2023)

At this point there is a higher risk to looksmin if you get surgeries than to actually ascend.

You look good for your age.

What are your plans with your life? Are you going to keep fucking girls and that's it? Arent you thinking to have a stable relationship with a stacy..? also do you have other things in your life, like hobbies, dreams, traveling, being an entrepreneur, idk something?


----------



## David Rothschild (Jan 2, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> i think my older pics just were taken with older shitty phone cams that made my forehead look bigger


Lol stop lying. U have clearly gotten your hairlline lowered. It’s extremely obvious


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 2, 2023)

Preston said:


> Yes. You look more relaxed and the hair doesn't look off. The nose falio is also less pronounced here


ok I guess I'll never attempt curtains again, is it cause my curtain style was shit or cause my face/age look better with a mature hairstyle?



Octillionaire said:


> You look really good at least from a PSL point of view but what’s with the dark lighting?



power was literally out for a third of the city



_MVP_ said:


> The sucked in cheeks look terrible



similar cheek hollowness type as opry









cytoplasm said:


> Imo curtains don't suit you. This haircut is ideal
> View attachment 2023165




So fringe looks best? Cause it covers forehead more? Maybe you're right but a forehead reduction is on my list of surgeries this year so I dont have to hairstyle fraud



looksmaxxed said:


> your eye area is suited to an opry cut. don't play around with dangling lunatic fringes and other try hard styles.



is it cause of my face shape of something? What about my look makes just a "normal " hairstyle best?


dough said:


> you look way less aspie in this one.
> 
> how do you get your skin that smooth at 34?
> 
> inb4 "I get it by taking pharma grade supplements bro"




i should make a mega thread about my entire youthmaxxing stack and supps and siet and lifestyle


----------



## cytoplasm (Jan 2, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> ok I guess I'll never attempt curtains again, is it cause my curtain style was shit or cause my face/age look better with a mature hairstyle?
> 
> So fringe looks best? Cause it covers forehead more? Maybe you're right but a forehead reduction is on my list of surgeries this year so I dont have to hairstyle fraud
> 
> is it cause of my face shape of something? What about my look makes just a "normal " hairstyle best?


Fringe just suits your face more, it also looks youthful and effortless, more in line with age you currently look (to me ~27). Curtains are a try hard zoomer haircut as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 2, 2023)

Looking good OP. I admit you have a bit of an aspie stare but it's not too bad overall.


----------



## newperson (Jan 2, 2023)

how did u fix ur asymmetrical upper eyelids u had? 



I wouldnt take a pic next to a door like this, u look kinda short

what surgeries u wanna do next?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 2, 2023)

newperson said:


> how did u fix ur asymmetrical upper eyelids u had?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have my lifts on, I am 6'1'' in that pic 


wanna get hairline lowering, nose augmentation to make it less pinched and eyelif surgery for asymettry 



tape on upper eyelid


----------



## khvirgin (Jan 2, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> i have my lifts on, I am 6'1'' in that pic
> 
> 
> wanna get hairline lowering, nose augmentation to make it less pinched and eyelif surgery for asymettry
> ...



Hairline lowering? 
Your hairline is already perfect, in fact it looks like you already had hairline lowering


----------



## khvirgin (Jan 2, 2023)

David Rothschild said:


> Lol stop lying. U have clearly gotten your hairlline lowered. It’s extremely obvious


Yeah I don't buy this lens distortion thing
Looked bigger even in non selfie videos


----------



## HighClassMaxing (Jan 2, 2023)

StrangerDanger said:


> you need to ptosismaxx, smoke kush or reduce your PFH somehow to reduce your open aspie stare


Proof that psl hunter eyes are autism and eyebrows matter way more


----------



## HighClassMaxing (Jan 2, 2023)

khvirgin said:


> Hairline lowering?
> Your hairline is already perfect, in fact it looks like you already had hairline lowering


First time I might admit bdd is real, amnesia has other failos but definitely not the eye are unless he psl stares autistically


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jan 2, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 2023154
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks absolutely insane


----------



## MrOrion (Jan 2, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> wanna get hairline lowering


Transplant or scalp advancement?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 2, 2023)

MrOrion said:


> Transplant or scalp advancement?


no transplant just hairline lowering/forehead reduction


----------



## MrOrion (Jan 2, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> no transplant just hairline lowering/forehead reduction


Yeah I thought so, instant results + just gotta rock a fringe until swelling and the scar heal up


----------



## datboijj (Jan 2, 2023)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Low-key looks like Gandy eye area TBH.


need way more pfl and medial canthus for that
i don't think people realize how insane gandy's eyes really are
cause i didin't


----------



## gribsufer1 (Jan 2, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> gluten free diet and pharma grade supps


how do you take all 90 tho


----------



## gribsufer1 (Jan 2, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> ok I guess I'll never attempt curtains again, is it cause my curtain style was shit or cause my face/age look better with a mature hairstyle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think youre lying about not using tret, sunscreen and maybe even micronwedling theres no way ur skin can look that smooth look at o pry hes yoinger than you but looks way older has forehead lines and really rough skin texture , oh amd gandys only 5 years older than you and looks like a grandpa!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 2, 2023)

CristianT said:


> At this point there is a higher risk to looksmin if you get surgeries than to actually ascend.
> 
> You look good for your age.
> 
> What are your plans with your life? Are you going to keep fucking girls and that's it? Arent you thinking to have a stable relationship with a stacy..? also do you have other things in your life, like hobbies, dreams, traveling, being an entrepreneur, idk something?


just winging it, am dreading losing my youth, will no doubt be very suicidal.

I am too introvert to ever cohabitate with another person let alone a wife or kids, so I will never marry or father children

just be a sugar daddy when I am old to collge age women



RAITEIII said:


> Your skin looks different.


different than when?



gribsufer1 said:


> i think youre lying about not using tret, sunscreen and maybe even micronwedling theres no way ur skin can look that smooth look at o pry hes yoinger than you but looks way older has forehead lines and really rough skin texture , oh amd gandys only 5 years older than you and looks like a grandpa!



naw i have wrinkles on forehead just this quality of pic doesnt shot

O'pry pics are taken with highly expensive high megapixel quality that shoes all ur skin wrinkles and stuff


----------



## garfyld (Jan 2, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> I am too introvert to ever cohabitate with another person let alone a wife or kids, so I will never marry or father children


Soy might give u more extrovertic vibes by modulating gabaa receptors if u want so, its dht antagonistic abilties are just another benefit.
30 min aerobic exercise also increases dhea which is extrovert hormone


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Jan 2, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 2023154
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would ascend with more aegyo sal i think? but holy fuck, mogger pic, look like sean opry, psl god tier psl


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 2, 2023)

garfyld said:


> Soy might give u more extrovertic vibes by modulating gabaa receptors if u want so, its dht antagonistic abilties are just another benefit


I don’t look at it as a flaw but an advantage. Lol why would anyone want to get married or have kids


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Jan 2, 2023)

idk id surgerymaxx for aegyo sal also, i get it from simply squinting lower eyelid, its easy looksmax


----------



## JFLateating (Jan 2, 2023)

Elaborating on hairstyle:

1. Eyes- you have wider set eyes (only found on people with good forward growth and width imo as opposed to narrow eyes), curtains give illusion of narrow face thus making eyes look closer to sides of face thus making them look like even higher ESR
That one pic of you with fringe is ideal since sides are somewhat long (but don’t cover face, they just stick out) adding look of more face width and thus alleviating appearance of wider set eyes 

2. Face shape- only tall/narrow skull shapes look good with such styles, not robust wider skulls, fringe and other styled up looks were better for you (think Syrian Psycho as an example of someone who the style works for)

3. Youth- fringe is a young NT hairstyle and going for 18yo girls is everything ofc, so youthmaxxing makes sense


----------



## bwrauycnee (Jan 2, 2023)

Looks really good. At least 6.5PSL. 
I think it’s your skin quality that’s throwing things off. It looks too smooth to be real


----------



## Johanjohan (Jan 2, 2023)

Looks very good but you need better clothes tbh, never seen a guy with a shirt like that

Just copy NT guys from pinterest


----------



## user1728482728 (Jan 2, 2023)

Dn rd 

Toth mogs


----------



## Prettyboy (Jan 2, 2023)

The hair looks better here, the other one looks uncanny. Did you get filler for your lips lately?


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Jan 2, 2023)

@Amnesia which contacts are u using in this pic ? I thought u were using green ones


----------



## NegativeNorwood (Jan 2, 2023)

Chad.
Mirin' leanness, skin tone and quality. Truly inspirational.

The only looksmaxxes you should do IMO are custom orbital floor implant to make your eyes symmetric, upper blepharoplasty to give you a very slight UEE (like Jeremy Meeks or Vito Basso have) and revision rhinoplasty, to make the nose less pinched and more natural.
Also never saw you smiling, a perfect 12 tooth smile is the #1 mogger trait, specially if you want to be more NT looking. Judging by your jaw and mouth width you should have a wide palate already, so self ligating braces should be enough if you have crooked teeth. Add emax veneers if you have bad tooth enamel.

Speaking about hair, I think the fringe suited you better than this one.


----------



## Lmao (Jan 2, 2023)

Amnesia said:


> ok I guess I'll never attempt curtains again, is it cause my curtain style was shit or cause my face/age look better with a mature hairstyle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah fringe looks best on you, you're face shape is too masc to pull off most of the teen prettyboy tiktok haircuts. Your curtain style wasn't ideal tbh, could probably be look better with some more hair on the side, it looks like it just abruptly ends instead of tapering off. Looks like the first couple of strands are longer than the rest, but it coudlalso be POV







Also it looks kinda wierd that there is no hair at the back of your head behind your neck that is visible from the front. This guys hair isn't much longer and his face isn't any less masc but he pulls it off way better. When I had a hairstyle like this guy it was literally the only time I ever got compliments. 




You also don't really want to style your hair back if you hve curtains with an unideal hairline, or else you'll risk looking like this


----------



## maxmaxxer (Jan 2, 2023)

did you get fillers in your lips or are they naturally like that?


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Jan 3, 2023)

@House Lannister And this one


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 3, 2023)

Prettyboy said:


> The hair looks better here, the other one looks uncanny. Did you get filler for your lips lately?





maxmaxxer said:


> did you get fillers in your lips or are they naturally like that?



no always got told i have nigger lips since i was 14


----------



## OnSomeSpectrum (Jan 3, 2023)

Not NT different species really some huge giraffes 🦒 kill the competition bulls id want to snuff you from stealing my fellow female 🦒 wife


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jan 4, 2023)

HighClassMaxing said:


> Proof that psl hunter eyes are autism and eyebrows matter way more


Hooded eyes = meme and male gaze. Ideal is long PFL, a bit of UEE, dense eyebrows and good eyelashes = female gaze.


----------



## House Lannister (Jan 4, 2023)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> @House Lannister And this one


Crisick and Amnesia overlooking development of new photoshop methods:


----------

